
Idea HN: Kubernetes-Native CMS in .NET Core - throswede
TLDR; Cloud native WP alternative for .NET Core. Disillusioned, and need tips and feedback.<p>Flexible, strongly typed models in C#. Serialization thru JSON.NET.<p>An uploaded image would be a public string Image { get; set; } with a [UIHint(&quot;image&quot;)] on top.<p>Admin UI is separated from the web application and can be run locally like kubectl. Written in native, non-transpiled ES6 modules.<p>Existing CMS:s lack good custom content support and pluggable form controls.<p>Web frontend is stateless and lightweight.<p>Data backend supports physical files for simplistic scenarios and development purposes.<p>Content types are generated at runtime and not persisted.<p>The CMS is free and open source.<p>The business idea is to provide shared hosting (namespaced k8s) with a free tier, as well as cloud architecture consulting.<p>I&#x27;ll spin up an AKS instance, and make users deploy to the cluster within their namespaces. Developer accounts keep instances for 1 week, registered companies get meager but free hosting with tight memory&#x2F;CPU limits. Then there&#x27;ll be pricing tiers for scaling up and out.<p>In scandinavia there is a strong bias towards .NET, but with no good free CMS to use. Umbraco is a legacy monolith, Episerver is better but pricey. Sitecore, SharePoint ...<p>Making the case for a good .NET CMS with agencies would certainly be possible.<p>For legacy shared hosting, bundle the whole application as a monolith.<p>I must say I&#x27;m getting disillusioned. People really don&#x27;t even want to have a look or even hear the idea. Yet Another CMS …<p>Much of the code is complete though. I just need more time and a user base. I don&#x27;t wanna make an HN thread with no replies.<p>If this one gets no attention, I think I&#x27;ll lose faith in humanity and drop the whole idea ...
======
verdverm
Isn't the point of a CMS that users don't have to care about the underlying
tech and hosting?

